# Monark Silver King Identification



## abosley (Apr 8, 2012)

I just bought this bike, its a Monark Silver King and I am trying to figure out exactly what model it is.  I believe it is around a '41.  Any information would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 14, 2012)

There _should_ be a serial number stamped into the BB on the bottom. Prewar #'s were stamped directly, 1946-54 #'s were stamped on an aluminum ID plate in the same location. Monarks can be usually dated by the serial.


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 15, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> There _should_ be a serial number stamped into the BB on the bottom. Prewar #'s were stamped directly, 1946-54 #'s were stamped on an aluminum ID plate in the same location. Monarks can be usually dated by the serial.



 in here i thought mine was a 36' but its stamped 50 38  so would this be a 1938


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 18, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> in here i thought mine was a 36' but its stamped 50 38  so would this be a 1938




Actually, that's a 1935 number. There wasn't any coding in their serials, just a sequential #.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> in here i thought mine was a 36' but its stamped 50 38  so would this be a 1938




Your bike isn't far from my serial. I have a '35 SN 3999.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Apr 21, 2012)

*Looks familiary*

Di you get it in minnesota? I remember seeing a green monark for sale somwhere, maybe on craigslist or somthing.


----------

